# anybody ever try this?



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

hello all! I'm looking for advice. I'm 5'1" and 175lbs. im over weight and need help. im starting a smoothie diet for breakfast and lunch and eat a small portioned meal for dinner. anybody else try this? i work 4 days a week taking horses in and out, cleaning stalls, plus im going to start the insanity workout again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I lost weight by cutting out all junk food and making sure to eat A LOT of fruit and veggies, as well as drinking only water and milk or orange juice for breakfast.
I lost 40 lbs in 5 months.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

I lost 60 lbs in about 5 months...

Smoothies are okay but don't put any supplements in it. I recommend the vitamix juicer, it runs about 200 bucks but its way worth it!!
All you need to do is be strong, cut out the crappy food, and go to the gym. You can even just jog around the block once a day. 

I know this works... 
After I started to lose weight my husband started and he dropped 90 lbs!!!
After him 2 of my friends and work did it, 1 dropped 30ish, and the other dropped about 20.
But remember, you have to keep on it. You will gain it back if you don't make this a life change.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I've joined my fitness pal . com and have lost 20 lbs so far in 2 months. All I do is stay within my calories. My job has me on my feet and moving quite a bit as well so I get my exercise there.


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks guys! the smoothies are fresh fruit and fat free yogurt. nothing added. i work 7 hour days, 4 days a week plus chase my 2 year old around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lets get a bit technical here for a moment..

If you are going to be doing a high intensity work out, you need to be sure to eat enough calories to keep you going, you can easily upset your body and put it into starvation mode.

If you follow this link Metabolism Calculator you can then play with some figures.

If you enter your height, age etc, and activity level, it will tell you how many calories you can eat a day.

Now if you do it and enter your target weight, you can see how many calories you can eat to maintain that weight, which means you can eat that many calories and that is your on going plan!

It tells me that it my current height and weight I need 2400 calories to maintain my weight

My target weight I need around 1800 just to maintain, so if I am just normally active, ie not doing much, if I eat 1800 calories a day, I will gradually move towards target.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

The biggest problem with meal replacement shakes, either bought or made, is that while you lose weight on them as soon as you start eating normally again you will likely put the weight back on. Have you tried keeping a food journal, to see exactly what you are putting into your body? Do it for a week, write down everything you eat or drink. You will be amazed at the end of the day at how much you eat. Join a website for dieters, get help from others, download an app for your phone that will help you track your exercise. If you want to add the smoothies to your diet, great just don't rely solely on them for your weightloss.
Just try keeping a food jounal for a little while, it will open your eyes, it has definately opened mine. The best diets that I have found, and keep in mind that I'm still working on losing weight myself, are changes to the way you eat that can be maintained as a life change. Because, I don't know about you, but I don't want to be stuck drinking a smoothie for breakfast and lunch for the rest of my life, maybe as a mid morning or mid afternoon snack when I want to, but not because I have to, to maintain or lose weight.
Just keep your options open, look at how you currently eat, and make changes that you can live with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn144 (Dec 14, 2012)

see thats the thing, once i lose weight i dont gain it back. i never have. i gained weight because of pregnancy. i was 125lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Pregnancy changes your body. Just because you were that way before, does not mean you will be that way now. Just fyi. Good luck with whatever route you take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

PaintedFury said:


> Pregnancy changes your body. Just because you were that way before, does not mean you will be that way now. Just fyi. Good luck with whatever route you take.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Amen to this!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My father had to wear suits and his had to be tailored so they were expensive. His job as a church minister required him to have four suits. Any time he put on weight he'd put his normal portions on his plate then leave some of each uneaten. He'd indulge in dessert but only half. Within two weeks he'd lose 10 lbs and his suits fit as they should. He didn't believe in dieting per se, just cutting back. We ate in restaurants maybe 2 x yearly. My mother was a good cook and prepared good rounded out meals. We were all healthy and not one of us was or is overweight.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

How long has it been since you were pregnant.
I have a friend who told me if you get those back braces for heavy lifting and you put it on very tight it helps your hips get back to normal..
But it has to be immediately after having baby.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

OP, don't just yourself back too far.

The smoothies are good and all, but you need to keep eating. Remember to have 6 meals a day, even if two of them are your smoothies. Small and healthy is the key.

Say, smoothie for breakfast, an apple for morning tea, smoothie for lunch, carrot sticks for afternoon tea, lean meat and steamed vegetables for dinner and perhaps a frozen low fat yoghurt for dessert.

I can also vouch for the back brace technique that ApolloRider mentioned. I have to wear 2 back braces for work and, combined with the exercise I have been doing lately, my 'rounded retangle' figure has become more hourglass. If you wear the brace whilst exercising, you will also sweat a lot more, which is good. When I get home from work and take the braces off, they and the shirt I wear under them are always drenched. 

Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I made my first jug of Kombucha tea which is green tea (or black) sugar water and a culture added. It took about 10 days to "ripen". It doesn't taste sweet as the culture converts the sugar. If refrigerated it gets sparkly. I just had about 3 ounces and it is filling, like I've just eaten too much. Small wonder people talk of weight loss when drinking this. One can buy it at some stores but it's pricey when home made is the cost of 6 teabags, a cup of sugar and a gallon of water.I let mine set a day too long and it tastes a bit like apple juice or cider.


----------

